# D810 @ B&W



## ruifo (Aug 23, 2014)

Random B&W shots made with the D810.


01



Nikon F75 and 50mm f/1.8D by ruimc77, on Flickr


02



Fujifilm 200 x 24 by ruimc77, on Flickr


03



Galactic Center Dust in black and white by ruimc77, on Flickr


04



Clara&#x27;s Bridge by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria (Aug 25, 2014)

#1 an #2 crop is too tight
#4 overprocessed, lower angle would be better

anyway, that's jmo, others will tell more


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 25, 2014)

nice detail but, as Maria says, #4 is waay oversharpened (note halos and clouds)


----------



## ruifo (Aug 25, 2014)

Great feedbacks, both.
Thanks a million!


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 25, 2014)

my experience with ff Nikon bodies and good Nikon lenses is that they rarely need more than a tiny touch of sharpening, unless you are doing it for some artistic reason.


----------



## ruifo (Sep 16, 2014)

_________
D810 + Nikkor AF-S 18-35mm f/3.5-4.5G IF-ED @ 18mm, f/4.5, 1/8000, ISO 64_

05



Gamboa by ruimc77, on Flickr


________
_D810 + Nikkor AF-S 18-35mm f/3.5-4.5G IF-ED @ 25mm, f/8, 1/6, ISO 64_

06



Light and Shadow, Luz e Sombra by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## kdthomas (Sep 16, 2014)

Love the texture & perspective on 6


----------

